
Six Bay Area counties extend school closures until May 1 - turtlegrids
https://m.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Six-Bay-Area-counties-extend-school-closures-15156678.php
======
acheron
Virginia already closed for the rest of the school year, fwiw.

